# Prickly Pear Cactus Flower Wine



## snowgirl812001 (Feb 12, 2013)

I have a recipe for prickly pear flower wine. I have made wine using the fruits but was wondering if anyone on here has tasted the flower wine. If so, is it worth my time & effort? What does it taste like? Thanks


----------

